# New here.... After a gaggia classic :)



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

Hi all,

Just joined as I'm after a gaggia classic. I've had a Nespresso machine for a while now, but it just doesn't hit the spot. Want to take a step up and start experimenting with more coffee types









I'm looking at buying second hand and have come across the various different model numbers, watts and bars.... One I'm looking at at the mo on eBay has supplied me with a picture of the sticker underneath.... See below... Is this a worthy model. I the reason I ask, is it's Pre 2009, but seems to be rated with a lower wattage. I thought the lower wattage were all the we ones?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Pretty sure that's correct - pre-Philips are 1300 watt rated


----------



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Pretty sure that's correct - pre-Philips are 1300 watt rated


ahh ok, brilliant. I just thought i'd read something that stated the newer ones were the lower wattage, to meet eu power friendly regs. Maybe it was a load of rubbish.

Cheers for your reply


----------



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

Is it the 21/2007 on the sticker, that shows the year it was made? So 2007 model?

Cheers


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Pretty sure that's correct - pre-Philips are 1300 watt rated


Early ones are also 1425 watts or at least mine is.


----------



## Aquitaine (May 4, 2015)

i did see a video of the 2015 model vs. the classic and the new one does look a little nicer.


----------



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

Kai said:


> Early ones are also 1425 watts or at least mine is.


Hmmmmm so none the wiser again now. Is that def a date? What does the 21 before it mean?


----------



## jimgrant (Apr 15, 2010)

Have you got a grinder? I gave a classic and it's good but would gladly spend extra money on better grinder first.


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

Mistermoleymole said:


> Hmmmmm so none the wiser again now. Is that def a date? What does the 21 before it mean?


I could mean week 21 , only useful if you know when Gaggias year starts.


----------



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

Ok, ta, I guess that makes sense, I was just wondering if the 4 digits were def a year of manufacture. Cheers


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

My sticker is 06/95 which I took for June 1995 , I can't find any information to the contory


----------



## scoops (Nov 20, 2012)

jimgrant said:


> Have you got a grinder? I gave a classic and it's good but would gladly spend extra money on better grinder first.


I'd echo jimgrants statement re grinder. I've paired my classic with a eureka mignon and i'm very happy with the results.


----------



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

Got one! Woohoo!

Got a standard 2006 model, now to clean it!

Any recommendations for descaler? The gaggia stuff seems very expensive..

Cheers all









Mmm


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Cafiza or Purly Caff are the usual recommendations I believe.


----------



## gesus (Jun 6, 2015)

Citric acid for el cheapo


----------



## aiden1988 (Jun 8, 2015)

jimgrant said:


> Have you got a grinder? I gave a classic and it's good but would gladly spend extra money on better grinder first.


please let me know more about this?


----------

